# adjusting stringers



## awl (Jul 14, 2014)

I am in a tight spot--no room to extend/raise stringers, and they are already nailed in, so I don't want to pull them out.

What might be the best way to adjust some of the stringer treds that are about 1/16 off level?

I am considering just using a hammer and chisel, but was wondering if there is a good tool for this?


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Jigsaw?


----------



## awl (Jul 14, 2014)

thanks! it did occur to me, but am worried it might be difficult to cut level at perpendicular position...


----------



## awl (Jul 14, 2014)

I think a planer that does not have too much on the front end would be ideal!


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

This, or its 14 dollar cousin at Harbor Freight:


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

If they're truly within 1/16th of an inch I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Rio said:


> If they're truly within 1/16th of an inch I wouldn't worry about it.


Or shim.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

Shim & PL, 

NEWGUY. how about an introduction ??


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't even understand what the problem actually is or what he is trying to do.

Move the stringer over?

Raise tread at toe or heel?

What?

Andy.


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

awl said:


> I am in a tight spot--no room to extend/raise stringers, and they are already nailed in, so I don't want to pull them out.
> 
> What might be the best way to adjust some of the stringer treds that are about 1/16 off level?
> 
> I am considering just using a hammer and chisel, but was wondering if there is a good tool for this?


I am thinking that you mean the "stair treads", and who noticed that they are 1/16" out of level? You, or the home owner? Is this a old set of stairs, or a newly installed set? 
For a 1/16th of a inch, I just might leave them that way! 
Just my 2 cents here!


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

Dave in Pa said:


> I am thinking that you mean the "stair treads", and who noticed that they are 1/16" out of level? You, or the home owner? Is this a old set of stairs, or a newly installed set?
> For a 1/16th of a inch, I just might leave them that way!
> *Just my 2 cents here![/*QUOTE]
> 
> *that's it,, shim it with a penny.*


----------



## owattabuilder (Sep 2, 2013)

chisel sounds good or possibly an OMT


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

jaydee said:


> Dave in Pa said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking that you mean the "stair treads", and who noticed that they are 1/16" out of level? You, or the home owner? Is this a old set of stairs, or a newly installed set?
> ...


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

If it were me.I'd call a carpenter.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

Dave in Pa said:


> I just get confused at times! Is it just me???


no, read below this line


----------



## awl (Jul 14, 2014)

SmallTownGuy said:


> This, or its 14 dollar cousin at Harbor Freight:


ha! I had one in my hand the other day and decided to think about it. then just now I was reviewing the you tubes and see that it can probably handle it (don't think a dreml could)
Thanks! probably the solution.


----------



## owattabuilder (Sep 2, 2013)

I dont know that I would worry about a sixteenth either, Highly doubtful that it would be noticeable.


----------



## awl (Jul 14, 2014)

​


mako1 said:


> If it were me.I'd call a carpenter.


do you want my number? lol.


----------



## awl (Jul 14, 2014)

owattabuilder said:


> I dont know that I would worry about a sixteenth either, Highly doubtful that it would be noticeable.


I know, but I just have a difficult time with things not being a certain way if I can help it…

thanks for the comments. I can't believe there isn't an electric planer that is not made for tight spots other than the dreml type, but at least the germans make a good 'un


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

grinder with a coarse flapper disk ????

harbor freight has them also.


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

And the rope just gets tighter!!


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

awl said:


> do you want my number? lol.


Nope.
I would just lose it.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

:hang:


this rope - or ?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

1/16......................really.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

jaydee said:


> grinder with a coarse flapper disk ????
> 
> harbor freight has them also.



I like this idea. I always use a solid board riser and if my stringers are up and down I use the electric planer on the high and leave the low. If the back end of the stringer is high I use the OMT and again leave the low.

A bead of constrion adhesive will build the low spots.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

jaydee said:


> grinder with a coarse flapper disk ????


Yes, I agree with Tom. That is a good idea.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

They work great for lots of things and can get into tight spots.I use an angled one to sharpen my mower blades.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Give it a week, the wood will adapt to the environment it was installed in and will be out the opposite direction.... I am amazed a 16th is even being worried about.


----------



## awl (Jul 14, 2014)

Tom M said:


> I like this idea. I always use a solid board riser and if my stringers are up and down I use the electric planer on the high and leave the low. If the back end of the stringer is high I use the OMT and again leave the low.
> 
> A bead of constrion adhesive will build the low spots.


Thanks. Nice ideas. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Can I assume this is a dadoed stringer? Is the back or the front low?


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

You're worried about a sixteenth? I'm pretty anal about stuff like that, but all I would do is glue, shim, and glue. I've never met a set of stringers that were perfect, so 1/16" is pert damn close to me.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

